# Hey! I R a new guy with an old theater - read museum - need help!



## msstatz (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello All -

I am trying to revive a 1920's vintage stage & theater to it's original splendor. This is a 1500+ seat theater with a Davis Dimmer and really old lights that dim the rest of the city (Madison, WI) when I turn them on. You can smell electricity - Nikola Tesla would love this place. It is a Masonic Temple that is home to five Masonic Lodges and a really grand theater. I'm the Worshipful Master of one of the Lodges and have no theatrical experience. 
A very Beautiful building built in 1923. Lack of maintenance and management has really taken a toll and the building needs to start generating revenue. This room is the square footage that is going to need to finance the rest of the building. EVERYTHING needs to be updated, there is a glut of stage space in town, and I have (basically) no budget.
I've got Full Compass in my back yard and I've had some really good conversations with them - but I'm really looking forward to seeing what this group, Control Booth, has to offer. I'm hoping everyone here can help me get edgeumacated!
My first goal is to get the light board replaced (really cool sparks come flying out) then get some cash flow.
Looking forward to working with you all.
msstatz


----------



## erosing (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting space, certainly would be nice to see. 

Welcome to the boards. You'll find a lot of really good advice here.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 13, 2010)

Arez said:


> You'll find a lot of really good advice here.



And a lot of wise members!


----------



## Studio (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love to see pictures of this place.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 13, 2010)

msstatz said:


> ... EVERYTHING needs to be updated, there is a glut of stage space in town, and I have (basically) no budget.
> ...


The Medinah Temple in Chicago became a Bloomingdale's Home and Furnishings store. Economics and practicality may prescribe reuse rather than restoration. The more important word in "show business' is the latter.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 13, 2010)

Start by taking pictures of your existing equipment (Lightboard, dimmer rack, light fixtures, raceway or other distribution [what the light fixtures plug into in order to get power]) Take a lot of pictures then post them in a new thread in the lighting forum asking for advice on the current equipment and how to go about upgrading. There are many variables. It may be possible to simple buy a new light board or that may be impossible without upgrading you entire lighting system at once. Pictures will tell us a lot. 

Post it in the lighting forum as there are many experts who read that forum but don't read this one. This one is more of a friendly meet and greet. 

...and on that note... Welcome to the Booth!


----------

